# Herb spread



## runi (Jun 29, 2011)

Ingredients : 
1 16 oz. whipped cream cheese
1 tsp. garlic powder
2 scallions, minced
1 tsp. mustard
1/2 cup parsley
1/2 cup basil

Instructions : 
1. Combine all ingredients well.
2. Place in pretty bowl and refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving.
3. Serve with crackers


----------



## Calya (Jun 29, 2011)

Yummy! Thanks, I need to make something with all the herbs I have growing in the garden.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jun 29, 2011)

Thats a very good idea, I've never really considered making my own spread at home. But I have a herb bed that is going crazy with all the rain we've had and the blast of sunshine. I can't keep up with it.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2011)

Try making an herb filled salad add butter lettuce,parsley,tarragon,cilantro, arugula, chives, sweet Italian frying peppers,cucumber, tomatoes all colors and shapes,throw in a chopped hard cooked egg or two add sliced buttered Italian bread a good homemade dressing say lemon, evoo, some honey salt and pepper. enjoy
kadesma


----------

